# Baffled By High Nitrites



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

I am having a hard time with the cycling of my tank. Tank was set up 12/26, and it still has not completely cycled. Below are the specifics of set up:

26gal bow front freshwater
Penguin 150 HOB
Eheim 2213 canister filter (added 2/16/12-transferred 1 HOB filter to this)
Smartpond submersible 150gph pond pump (for water movement)
Aqueon 20" Deluxe Full Hood w/Full Spectrum 15W T8
Full glass top cover
Visi-Therm 100w heater
Aquarium gravel,* NO* live plants (on order)
*NO fish* are in tank at present
Using API Master test kit

There were 3 small goldfish (< 2") in the tank from the start, but were removed when ICH was noted on one black moor. A 5g qt was set up to treat all three. 26g was also treated with Quick Cure, salt and high heat (reason fish were moved). Tank was in mid-cycle when fish were removed and subsequently stalled, so started adding ammonia 2/26/12 (23ml to bring up to 4.0) . Parameters have been fairly consistent with normal fishless cycling, but it appears cycle has stalled again, as nitrites will not lower. Actually, nitrites have _*never** lowered to 0*_, even though ammonia has. NO WCs have been performed since ammonia was started. Thought I would get some feedback from here regarding this and where do I go from here?

Here are the last few days of parameters (since last ammonia was added):

2/16/12 added 16ml to bring Ammonia to 2.0
2/17/12 Ammonia .5 Nitrites 5.0 Nitrates 5.0 (24hrs post ammonia)
2/18/12 Ammonia 0 Nitrites 5.0+ Nitrates 5.0 (added StressZyme)
2/19/12 Ammonia 0 Nitrites 5.0+ Nitrates 40
2/20.12 Ammonia 0 Nitrites 5.0+++* Nitrates: 5.0

I added Stress Zyme on 2/18 thinking it may help with the high nitrites, and seemed to be working. However, when I retested this morning, the nitrites were off the chart! *I experimented cutting the tank water with plain tap water (half and half) just to get an idea of what the nitrites really were and had to cut it _*4 times*_ to get the nitrites result down to .25ppm. 

Now what???? By the way, the ammonia I used does have surfactants, but nothing else. Would that cause this?? I am seriously considering throwing in the towel and starting over with different substrate and live plants. Or maybe even trying Dr. Tim's One and Only live bacteria..don't think it would make anything worse.

*ANY *help on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Do a big water change, test a few hours later and see if it drops.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The sufficants in the ammonia will not cause this, but can cause problems long term. The sufficants is what causes it to suds up.

My suggestion would be to do a 90% water change then test again in 24 hours.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Doesn't sound so out of the ordinary to me. You can either wait for the nitrites to come down, which they will, or you can do a water change to drive them down. You will need to do a really large water change to get the surfectants out prior to any fish going in anyway. I would do multiple consecutive water changes once it has completed the cycle. Don't go too long without adding some more ammonia.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Guess I just needed more encouragement and impatient to get this cycling over. Tired of doing major water changes in the 5g qt to keep those parameters inline and whammo, the larger tank throws me a major curve. I'm new to this cycling/biological thing. Just don't want to put fish through more than they already have been.<label for="rb_iconid_12">







</label>


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Oops, forgot to add. Plan on doing major wc tomorrow and retest after 24hrs. By the way Ben, how often _should_ I be adding ammonia at this stage, every day, 2 days, 3 days or just when ammonia (by test) appears be dropping or when it reaches 0? Wasn't really sure. Going to try to locate totally plain ammonia also.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would be adding every 2-3 days, but only half of what I had been adding.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

That's quite a long time for a cycle but every one is different, you'll get there!


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> I would be adding every 2-3 days, but only half of what I had been adding.


Thanks Ben, I think I have not been adding the ammonia often enough. Just added some more today and will check again in about 24 hrs. Strangely enough, the amount added to get to 2.0 has been slightly variable...might have to do with water evaporation, as I have not added any replacement water to the tank, but 2.0 is 2.0.


----------

